# Classic Yacht Race



## ncarter (Feb 10, 2011)

The inaugural "Elf Classic Yacht Race" will bring the tradition of the last two centuries of yacht racing to the Bay in a benefit race for the Chesapeake Bay Maritime Museum.

Organized by the Classic Yacht Restoration Guild (CYRG) & sponsored by the Eastport Yacht Club in Annapolis. The race flagship will be the CYRG`s restored 1888 racing yacht, ELF. Classic yachts will join ELF in a cloud of traditional sail for a race run in the style of the 1880`s from Annapolis to St. Michaels. Featuring the nautical version of a Le Mans start. Captains will be rowing to their vessels in Annapolis harbor, competing to be the first to raise anchor,sails and get underway.

Classic yachts that would like to participate and sponsors for this race are urged to contact Rick Carrion of the CYRG at: [email protected] for details. Early registration is suggested. Wooden construction, classic and traditional designs will be given preference when participating vessel limits are reached. Deadline for registration is May 10th.

Please help keep the Chesapeake Bay Maritime Museum Afloat.


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

This is so cool! I'd love to crew on a participating boat!


----------



## ncarter (Feb 10, 2011)

We are not excluding vintage fiberglass, so the S/V Old Shoes will be welcome.


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

Will be very interesting to see how y'all get on.

Make sure you post some pics


----------



## stormsailer1 (Jan 20, 2011)

*Classic Yacht Race - Chesapeake Bay*

Please post details of race ASAP. Thanks


----------



## FishSticks (Nov 16, 2007)

Here's ELF in June 1888 off Marblehead. The photo is from a MIT collection. ELF is 35 feet on deck with a sparred length of 68 feet from the tip of her bowsprit to the end of her main boom.

More info here Classic Yacht Restoration Guild - About Elf


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks Fishsticks. Wow, that's some major cloth flying. I've emailed ncarter, asking if there's a NOR for this yet.

I need some more details before I commit.


----------

